# SEO workbook for Photographers



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

Another piece coming from PPA tonight... PhotoShelter has released it's 2012 SEO for photographers workbook and it can be found here free of charge: SEO for Photographers Workbook & Bootcamp | PhotoShelter


----------



## MTVision (Feb 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Another piece coming from PPA tonight... PhotoShelter has released it's 2012 SEO for photographers workbook and it can be found here free of charge: SEO for Photographers Workbook & Bootcamp | PhotoShelter



Thanks for the link. 

Love the warning: we won't sell your email. It's protected by levitating Japanese teenagers.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL! I didn't even see that!


----------



## MTVision (Feb 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> LOL! I didn't even see that!



I don't normally read those little warnings but since I'm on my phone the word teenagers was all I could see while I was typing and I was like WTH - so I had to read it. It's cute.


----------



## rickiford (Mar 4, 2012)

love can't wait to get started..
ricki ford
Ricki Ford Destination Wedding Photographers-Los Angeles, Florida, Hawaii, New York, Fiji, Key West



MLeeK said:


> Another piece coming from PPA tonight... PhotoShelter has released it's 2012 SEO for photographers workbook and it can be found here free of charge: SEO for Photographers Workbook & Bootcamp | PhotoShelter


----------

